# New Sikh Rebuttal Website



## SikhingTruth (Mar 22, 2008)

Dear All,

please note that we have just launched 
a new website on which we will host Rebuttals 
to mainly Muslims who post nonsense about Sikhi
on their websites.

Please do have a look and kindly make people aware
of the resource.

We have used a number of different sikh and non-sikh
sources to compile all the articles.

 Home

Kind regards,

SikhingTruth team


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Mar 22, 2008)

more people visit it, more it serves their purpose


----------

